# oak shooter



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

oak shooter


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice design.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool design looks comfortable!


----------



## Sting 73 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks Good


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks cool!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Beauty!


----------

